# Torn distal bicep tendon Bpc 157



## Nitrous4me (Jan 8, 2018)

On Jan 1st I tore my distal bicep tendon. 

Earlier in the day I did my Deadlift training and 6 sets of bent over rows. That evening I went with the family bowling , on the first frame I snapped my shit up ( Go ahead talk shit but I still got the spare) . It hurt but not OMG I’m in so much pain. Felt like a shock through my arm. Took off my sweatshirt and saw my bicep curled up my arm . Went to the Dr. had an MRI now I have surgery scheduled for the 10th. Still not much bruising but there is some that came on about the fourth day. 

Question I have is for any of you that have had tendon repair and used BPC 157 during healing. What did you think ? Older friend of mine (57) tore his pec tendon and had it reattached . He used it and thinks it helped speed recovery. 

Thought id get your opinions about BPC 157 before I start sticking needles in my freshly surgically repaired arm.

what do you all think? Worth it?


----------



## snake (Jan 8, 2018)

From what I have read, it's promising but so far, there has not been any adverse side effects reported. It's a small snapshot in the world of research but hell, why not?

Let's assume it does what they say it does. You're just getting healthier faster and in the end, all will be the same. I don't think the end result will be any better or worse with or without it. 

Your call my man but if you do go down this road, would you please keep us posted?


----------



## Nitrous4me (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks Snake for your input . Snake sounds like we think alike. The Buddy of mine did use it and at 57 yo the dr was surprised the speed of his recovery. I’m hoping someone else can second his experience . I’ll definitely let you know how it works out as I’m about 80% sure I’m gonna give it a S(pin).


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 8, 2018)

Define speed of recovery. I would be more inclined to put the effort into rehab (physical therapy and restoring range of motion and strength). The tendon will heal after the surgery without drugs. 

I am admittedly biased against using drugs, especially ones that are not well known, to accelerate healing.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 9, 2018)

There are a lot of variables as to why your buddy may have healed quicker, the tried and true method as mentioned above is one of those things where you get out what you put in, that make sense?


----------



## Nitrous4me (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for your input guys. 
During the the first and only two visits to the physical therapist they were very surprised at his mobility and strength as it compared to others with a pectoral tendon rupture. He only went to the two physical therapy sessions due to work commitments that couldnt be rescheduled. His injury was in late Feb 2016 Surgery was 3 weeks after rupture . By October his BEnch press for reps was near his pre injury 265 10-12 reps. Now 9-10 months after surgery he is still in the 265lbs 10-12 rep range with comfort but chooses not to increase the weight more. He took 1.5- 2ius Two Times a day. Starting 4 days after surgery for 3 weeks.


----------



## Nitrous4me (Jan 11, 2018)

Had the surgery today. Dr said everything went text book. 6 weeks in a sling with sleeve removal periodically throughout the day to keep mobilization. I’m going to be looking for some advise with diet and goals considering the 6 weeks in the sling and four more weeks of very limited use of the right arm aside from the Bpc 157 advise. Should I be starting a thread in a different area?


----------



## Jin (Jan 11, 2018)

Glad the surgery went well. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 11, 2018)

Good to hear man. Are u gonna take the bpc? 

Be patient and don't rush anything. Listen to the Dr and do the rehab shit.

A buddy of mine I work with also tore his bicep bowling. You're the fourth person I've heard this happen to from bowling. Crazy.


----------



## Nitrous4me (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks guys, 
After the injury I travelled to the Middle East for a planned work trip and back home in a 6 day period to have the surgery. The sacrifice In compensation is way to big to not get this thing healed right so I’ll definitely be following the Dr.s orders. The Bpc is a chain of amino acids injected 1-4” from the injury site according to the research I’ve seen. The goal behind the use of the Bpc is the hope that when released to full full use that the tendon is in prime shape for strengthening. I will certainly not be pushing the recovery back as I certainly don’t believe the extra few weeks of patience will set me back much . My main objective will be cardio, Diet, and of course legs. Mostly legs and lower back . I’d like to see the extra BF from winter bulk go down but not so drastically that any more muscle is lost than what will already naturally diminish from not training . When it’s time to start training full body again I don’t want to look weak and sloppy . During the recovery I’ll be continuing my TRT dose of 250mgs every 7 days. Any suggestions on diet would be very appreciated I’m considering intermittent fasting to keep the calories down as it will be difficult to go from 4000 cals daily and hard training down to 2500 -3000 and low daily activity levels.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 11, 2018)

Tore my right distal bi 2 years ago at work moving some steel. Wish I could give you some drug advice but I didnt even take the hydrocodone they gave me after surgery. Literally, the last thing my Ortho said to me was "try and break it again", shook my hand and we parted ways. I cant even tell anything happened 2 years later. Supposedly how it is reattached it is stronger then the non injured one. I did gain a little weight from being out of work. Good luck bro. 

You


----------



## Nitrous4me (Jan 12, 2018)

Nice to hear. My Doc says 6 weeks in slingand 4 more out of sling before lifting more than coffe cup. I’ll definitely be cautious. Doc says it takes 10 weeks for the tendon to fully attach then it will have to be strengthened before trying to push it. I go back on the 19th for my follow up and I’ll certainly try to keep my weight to 225 or lower I’ll adjust if I feel like my cals are supporting more than muscle preservation. That’s the plan.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 30, 2018)

Tore my biceps completely late October, Surgery Dec 1, slowly doing some push exercises, ( a little pull as well).   Definitely set me back in terms of progress.


----------



## Nitrous4me (Jan 30, 2018)

Your about 5 weeks ahead of me. I’m curious when your Dr recommend you start light lifting?


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey -  so my Doc https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/profiles/results/directory/profile/0006691/andrew-cosgarea, (shameless plug.. lmao), had in his protocol to start regular activity after 6 months. I am just now starting the Rehab protocol, meaning seeing the physical therapist (PT), however I'm obviously already bench pressing and did some shoulder work (very light).   

I have my next PT appt tomorrow evening. I'll snap of a pic of the rehab protocol I got.     But be careful, your bone (radius?) is weak at the moment as well (assuming you got the same procedure done as me that is..)


----------



## Nitrous4me (Feb 2, 2018)

I had a complete distal bicep rupture . The tendon was reattached to the forearm (Humorous) bone  I think it’s called. He used a endo button and screw to re attach the tendon after drilling a hole in the Humorous. I have full mobility now  only wear a sling Had Surgery on the 10th. My Dr. says no pushing or pulling for 10 weeks. I’d love to start bench pressing in the next few weeks as you mentioned but I’m afraid to re rupture. I’ve seen a lot of people talk about benching but my Dr says no . I suppose I’ll listen to him. Don’t want to go through it again at least on the same arm.


----------



## Nitrous4me (May 2, 2018)

Just wanted to post a quick update on my distal bicep rupture . 

I pretty much had full full mobility of my injured arm by week 6-7 no pain to speak of. At week 9 my Dr gave me approval to begin light strengthening 5lbs curls and very light back pulling. He showed me some exercises to do and mentioned physical therapy. I drove by the physical therapist office 5 days a week on the way to the gym to do legs and cardio. Lol.  I already had full mobility so it wasn’t something I felt was necessary... maybe I would have recovered faster if I did but the truth is I travel a lot for work so it wasn’t really possible to keep appointments.  Each week i increase the weight as my arm allows by moderate weight. I went up about 5 lbs each week. At this time I am able to do 30lbs dB curls without pain. I haven’t tried anymore because the 30 feels pretty good. I know others have come further in less time but I feel confident the 30lbs will be 60lbs at the 6-7 month mark. My upper body did weaken worse than I expected primarily on my right side but overall as well. I have not done any dead lifting at this point mostly because at this time I’m in China and the gym situation is not so favorable. I have been using BPC 157 off and on throughout the process more off than on. The hope is that the tendon will be healthier and ready for the heavier lifting before my mind allows me to. I’m still a little shaky scared when I pull or do curls even though the pain doesn’t really say I should be. I’d say other than the strength my size is better than I expected I just look like I should be able to push a lot more than I can and a little more plump but not to bad. Good that came out of all this is I’ve learned about my body from the process. My legs have made decent progress from the volume two days rest between each working day and the calves have came up quite a bit. Very happy about that.I’ve been on TRT for a few years so that’s the only pinning I’ve done since the injury. No doubt I will pick up where I left off at some point but the plan is to push myself while not on gear until the point the gains plateau . I’m not so foolish to think gear hasn’t weakened my tendons or that the tendons aren’t as strong as the muscle but I really do believe the rupture happened because the awkwardness of the motion. A bowling ball wth.... anyways this is where I’m at now . The depression from not lifting upper body has left and the overall strength is getting better .


----------



## BRICKS (May 2, 2018)

The bone your tendon was reattached to is the radius.  Your humerous is you upper arm bone.  Do your rehab diligently and listen to your doc.  Good luck with your rehab and recovery.


----------



## Nitrous4me (May 4, 2018)

Thanks Bricks. I’ll keep doing the exercises the doc gave me as you suggested.


----------



## ccpro (May 7, 2018)

Good to hear, glad you're doing well.


----------

